# I wasn't aware there were stereotypes for species



## ProxFox (Apr 11, 2016)

So I guess I'm a newbie and wasn't aware of stereotypes by species in the fandom. I was told the stereotype for foxes was that they're smaller, submissive, and extremely sexual, and wouldn't you know it I'm those things. What other stereotypes are there? I don't mean to say they're bad, they all seem to just be in good fun.


----------



## xokux (Apr 11, 2016)

I wish I could help you there! i hate stereo-types tbh 

I believe in you be what you wanna be if you truly wanna be it tbh idk ^^; 
but generally.. the part about the foxes being submissive sounds accurate LOL


----------



## G-forcebarkfire001 (Apr 11, 2016)

What's the stereotype for dogs and cats? Or hybrids like me?


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Apr 11, 2016)

The only ones i was really aware of were sparkle dogs (gay) and bears(also gay). i suppose rottweilers are typically Cali bros for the most part and the fox bit sounds accurate.


----------



## Saiko (Apr 11, 2016)

In my experience, the stereotypes are simply the typical personifications associated with that species. Foxes are sly, bunnies are dumb, etc.


----------



## arashim (Apr 11, 2016)

dragons are crazy. seriously only met one sane dragon!


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 11, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> The only ones i was really aware of were sparkle dogs (gay) and bears(also gay). i suppose rottweilers are typically Cali bros for the most part and the fox bit sounds accurate.


Aren't furries in general seen as gay?


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 11, 2016)

arashim said:


> dragons are crazy. seriously only met one sane dragon!


This would be correct! Hell Im so crazy Im an Eldritch abomination god, See Azathoth for a small idea.


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 11, 2016)

Dazreiello said:


> This would be correct! Hell Im so crazy Im an Eldritch abomination god, See Azathoth for a small idea.


Isn't there also a joke about dragons being clumsy?


----------



## ZacAttackk (Apr 11, 2016)

Of course not every character mirrors their species stereotype, but here are a few
Foxes - sly, submissive, slutty
Sharks - dominant, aggressive
Deer - Elegant, feminine
Cats (excluding big cats) - Small, playful
Most species don't really have a clear stereotype though



ProxFox said:


> Isn't there also a joke about dragons being clumsy?


I guess that is a possibility, it's not always easy maneuvering with a giant pair of wings and a tail.


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 11, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Isn't there also a joke about dragons being clumsy?


Perfect, cuz when Im not being a god, Im being a Dragon with high intelligence but low Common sense and social ignorance. But usually still scary anyway to most.


----------



## Nerine (Apr 11, 2016)

Skunks=stoners


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

G-forcebarkfire001 said:


> What's the stereotype for dogs and cats? Or hybrids like me?



Little cats like house-cats are subby and gay, big cats like lions and tigers are more dominant and often leaning more toward straight. I'm a bobcat, somewhere right in the middle of the two. Dogs will do just about anything to get attention, which cats often find annoying, especially when they are trying to ignore them.



ProxFox said:


> Aren't furries in general seen as gay?



Yes. Hence the "leaning more toward straight" up above. There is a mathematical limit for how straight a furry can be. One can approach this limit but will never actually reach it.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Apr 11, 2016)

There's a stereotype for anything and everything in this world and the strange internetz, kid. Don't be surprised.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 11, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Isn't there also a joke about dragons being clumsy?


That's just Skyward


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm just living up to the standards society set out for me, doesn't mean I believe it.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2016)

"So I guess I'm a newbie"

Yup


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2016)

Wolves are foxes in disguise. All canids are dragons' bitches.

Cats are too cool to be submissive. Actually, cats kind of don't have a sex drive at all.

Dragons are male and gay.

Then there's the horses... oh, dear god.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

BRN said:


> Actually, cats kind of don't have a sex drive at all.



... wanna bet? :v


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 11, 2016)

BRN said:


> Actually, cats kind of don't have a sex drive at all.



Say what?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Say what?



Maybe the one that he's thinking of was neutered or something ???


----------



## xokux (Apr 11, 2016)

BRN said:


> Wolves are foxes in disguise. All canids are dragons' bitches.
> 
> Cats are too cool to be submissive. Actually, cats kind of don't have a sex drive at all.
> 
> ...


I LOVE YOUR REACTIONS FOR HORSES 

My character is a cat furry B) sounds accurate fam


----------



## BRN (Apr 11, 2016)

Ricky said:


> ... wanna bet? :v



I'll bet you $9 an hour :3


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Skunks=stoners



I don't smoke as much as I used to, but I do enjoy some nice skunk weed here and again. Smells good, and makes ex a lot more fun. I'd say skunks are sort of an 'anything goes' specials, willing to experiment...also, typically fun-loving and mischievous, with a sorta devil-may-care attitude.

Other one's I've run across:

Badgers: Surly, and prone to being grouchy, though often in a lovable way.
Otters: Fun-loving, playful, hyper and sex-starved.
Bunnies: Shy, submissive.
Weasels: Comical tricksters; often difficult to predict.
Dragons: Almost always wanna be dominant, but a fursona that makes me wanna dominate them, and shrink 'em down, and have 'em as pets, with pretty pink collars, just to tease 'em, 
Oh, and that reminds me of my new D&D game idea: Diapers and Dragons!

(OK, I'm awaiting the wrath of the dragons, I know! But it's in good fun. Ya'll can singe me a bit if ya like )


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

BRN said:


> I'll bet you $9 an hour :3



Okay. Whoever gets tired first loses and has to pay >:3


----------



## ~T.K~ (Apr 11, 2016)

BRN said:


> Cats are too cool to be submissive. Actually, cats kind of don't have a sex drive at all.



This kitty has a powerful sex drive. :3


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

~T.K~ said:


> This kitty has a powerful sex drive. :3



I bet I could double my money, if you're in


----------



## Nataku (Apr 11, 2016)

forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V
This old thread may or may not be of interest to you, although all the stereotypes listed there are to be taken with a large serving of :v as they are primarily the 'negatives' associated with various species. 

On that thought, a thread to compile legitimate species stereotypes might be an interesting endeavor to undertake.


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2016)

I have a (neutered male) Manx cat, and sometimes, he humps the bed. I even noted his little thingy out.

So I bet cats do get horny, especially if this one's 'fixed', and still gets randy with my pillow.


----------



## G-forcebarkfire001 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Little cats like house-cats are subby and gay.


Oh god I'm a stereotype!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 11, 2016)

G-forcebarkfire001 said:


> Oh god I'm a stereotype!



Eh, that's one I don't mind ;3

The more gay house cats around, the better *nods*


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> (OK, I'm awaiting the wrath of the dragons, I know! But it's in good fun. Ya'll can singe me a bit if ya like )



I'd rather freeze you, turn you into tiny ice cubes and use you to chill my scotch.  Ah fuck, just proved a point. xD


----------



## Simo (Apr 11, 2016)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> I'd rather freeze you, turn you into tiny ice cubes and use you to chill my scotch.  Ah fuck, just proved a point. xD



That sounds fun! Matter of fact, I was just sittin' down to some Bourbon on the rocks, and a fancy cigar (Romeo y Julieta, my favorite!), and realized I'm outta ice, and I want it on the rocks.

So maybe ya freeze me, and it'll all be good 

But if I tease y'all dragons, it's all in good fun, and ya can tease me right back. I mean, I'm a skunk...not exactly the most welcome critter!


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 11, 2016)

Simo said:


> That sounds fun!
> 
> So maybe ya freeze me, and it'll all be good



I wonder if it'd be considered vore or not, now that I think about it...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Simo said:


> Dragons: Almost always wanna be dominant, but a fursona that makes me wanna dominate them, and shrink 'em down, and have 'em as pets, with pretty pink collars, just to tease 'em,



Well put, I use the less tactful approach saying they're full of themselves.

Er... Minus the getting in bed part :V

(I've slept with enough I'd be a hypocrite if that wasn't sarcastic.)



Simo said:


> Oh, and that reminds me of my new D&D game idea: Diapers and Dragons!



Not into either of those, however that does sound fun.. and also horrible at the same time :V


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 12, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> Aren't furries in general seen as gay?



Well, I suppose they could be seen that way... But I know for a fact that I don't identify that way. Nothing against those that do, you be you, I'll be me.
I'm an asexual, so I joined the Fandom mainly cuz I like to draw and write. And Luku's a fox too, and he's anything but Submissive or sexual. He is quite small though...


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Well, I suppose they could be seen that way... But I know for a fact that I don't identify that way. Nothing against those that do, you be you, I'll be me.
> I'm an asexual, so I joined the Fandom mainly cuz I like to draw and write. And Luku's a fox too, and he's anything but Submissive or sexual. He is quite small though...



According to your profile, you're 15. That's not even old enough to reach sexual maturity, let alone start labeling yourself :V


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> According to your profile, you're 15. That's not even old enough to reach sexual maturity, let alone start labeling yourself :V


Well, considering that most of the other people around my school are attempting to grab some of that booty, And I'm sitting in the back doodling on paper and stealing books to write new story ideas in. (That and I'm actually repulsed by sex and porn) I'd say it's a safe bet for now.

My friends literally call me the Random Aromantic


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Well, considering that most of the other people around my school are attempting to grab some of that booty, And I'm sitting in the back doodling on paper and stealing books to write new story ideas in. (That and I'm actually repulsed by sex and porn) I'd say it's a safe bet for now.



Different people reach maturity at different ages.

Repulsion can be the result of many things, and shouldn't always be taken at face-value.

I'd tend to agree it makes sense for now but such definitions can become limits when taken outside an ephemeral (_fleeting, short-lived_) context.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

I was talking to a friend about this and found the sterotypes hilariously true (for the most part). But then I noticed there wasn't one for monkeys :|

I haven't been able to find anything yet, so now I ask the forum. What monkey furry sterotypes have you heard about?c(^o^)ɔ


----------



## Ash Sukea (Apr 12, 2016)

I will admit when I think on the Jackrabbit side of my 'sona I tend toward being more animated, and flighty when I'm in a equine state of mind I feel more practical, earthy and reserved.
Ones late for a tea party, the other one, to use a quote "No sir, I don't like it. I don't like it one bit!"

Edit: the horse feels more pragmatic but generally accepting, the Jackrabbit swings from churlish and snappish to wanting on a caprice to try something new for the fun of it.


----------



## BRN (Apr 12, 2016)

I've actually only met one monkey before, and it was here on FAF. If you're a monkey, you'd be the second ever!

I guess it's hard to get a fix on such a rare breed. Though I guess you'd be more into bears than twinks, if you ask me. @Z-Mizz


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

BRN said:


> I've actually only met one monkey before, and it was here on FAF. If you're a monkey, you'd be the second ever!
> 
> I guess it's hard to get a fix on such a rare breed. Though I guess you'd be more into bears than twinks, if you ask me. @Z-Mizz


I guess monkey furs being rare is a sterotype in itself (@_@) 

I can't wait to get my fursona drawn so people can see the rare monkey fur swinging through the threads xD

And I don't mind bears, but given the choice I'd take the twink. It turns me off when I'm removing hair from my mouth in the middle of a session (^_^);


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

twinks, i'll second that

bears, no thank you

monkeys... hmm, never tried that one before :v


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> monkeys... hmm, never tried that one before :v


There's a first time for everything ;P


----------



## Ricky (Apr 12, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> There's a first time for everything ;P



This is true.

I never try anything, I just do it. _Wanna try me_? ~.^


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 12, 2016)

Ricky said:


> _Wanna try me_? ~.^


I could use some help starting some monkey fur sterotypes ;D


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 12, 2016)

I don't really care for the stereotypes.
I mean, some of them make for good jokes (Disney even took a dig at the reproductive proclivities of rabbits not once, not twice, but three fucking times!), but half of them are "[insert species here] are sluts"


----------



## Simo (Apr 12, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> I was talking to a friend about this and found the sterotypes hilariously true (for the most part). But then I noticed there wasn't one for monkeys :|
> 
> I haven't been able to find anything yet, so now I ask the forum. What monkey furry sterotypes have you heard about?c(^o^)ɔ



Stereotypes???? Huh, I'd say like the Chinese Zodiac: Intelligent, mischievous.

Also, sociable.

And then I think happy, and prone to singing stuff, like, 'Cheer up sleeepy Jean, oh what can it mean? To a day-dream believer, and a home-coming queen..."


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 13, 2016)

Simo said:


> Stereotypes???? Huh, I'd say like the Chinese Zodiac: Intelligent, mischievous.
> 
> Also, sociable.
> 
> And then I think happy, and prone to singing stuff, like, 'Cheer up sleeepy Jean, oh what can it mean? To a day-dream believer, and a home-coming queen..."


c(*´ω｀*)ɔ I was just looking for some funny stuff, but this is pretty kind. Unless this is just one of your mischievous skunk tricks <_<


----------



## Simo (Apr 13, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> c(*´ω｀*)ɔ I was just looking for some funny stuff, but this is pretty kind. Unless this is just one of your mischievous skunk tricks <_<



Aw, thanks! Nope, not a mischievous skunk trick! I was born in the year of the Monkey, and have always related well to the traits they have in the Chinese Zodiac, so that's where I started from.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 13, 2016)

Simo said:


> Aw, thanks! Nope, not a mischievous skunk trick! I was born in the year of the Monkey, and have always related well to the traits they have in the Chinese Zodiac, so that's where I started from.


We should go singing together sometime then! (*￣∇￣)ノ


----------



## ElZorroValdez (Apr 13, 2016)

Porn. All of it.


----------



## Nataku (Apr 13, 2016)

Monkeys: uncanny valley, too close to human to be furry (aka you'll get a lot of 'humans are monkeys, you aren't a furry if your sona is a monkey'), eternal jokers that don't know how far is too far, banana fixation... That's all the ones I can recall about monkeys right now.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 5, 2016)

My confirmed stereotypes for species:
Foxes are whores, wolves are generic conformists, dragons are either cool or really lame and not pleasant to be around, big cats are just meatheads or b*tches, small cats are typically girly boys and boyish girls, most dog species are not very smart, horses are f***ed up, and Red Pandas are the best.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> My confirmed stereotypes for species:
> Foxes are whores, wolves are generic conformists, dragons are either cool or really lame and not pleasant to be around, big cats are just meatheads or b*tches, small cats are typically girly boys and boyish girls, most dog species are not very smart, horses are f***ed up, and Red Pandas are the best.


I dropped out of high school because the school system is bullshit, I think I'm pretty damn smart. XD


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> My confirmed stereotypes for species:
> Foxes are whores, wolves are generic conformists, dragons are either cool or really lame and not pleasant to be around, big cats are just meatheads or b*tches, small cats are typically girly boys and boyish girls, most dog species are not very smart, horses are f***ed up, and Red Pandas are the best.



I can confirm your dragon stereotype, speaking for myself at least. People who have met me have considered me cool, or really lame; depending on the day, person involved and my mood, or the other person's mood. The same goes for whether or not I'm pleasant to be around.

Strange, come to think of it; that stereotype fits practically everyone I have ever had the pleasure, or displeasure, of meeting. You failed to mention that dragons tend to over analyze almost any given subject.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 5, 2016)

reptile logic said:


> I can confirm your dragon stereotype, speaking for myself at least. People who have met me have considered me cool, or really lame; depending on the day, person involved and my mood, or the other person's mood. The same goes for whether or not I'm pleasant to be around.
> 
> Strange, come to think of it; that stereotype fits practically everyone I have ever had the pleasure, or displeasure, of meeting. You failed to mention that dragons tend to over analyze almost any given subject.


What would a forum be without over-analyzing?  Dragons are either full of wisdom or power-hungry tough guys, they're great to have around for the most part to push you off your pedestal or provide unmatched inquisitivness to any conversation.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

I had to log on right away to respond to that one! Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

I could argue that everyone can be categorized as either cool or lame, but oh well. I'm fine with being cool-lame.


----------



## reptile logic (May 5, 2016)

Cool-lame, it's not just a breakfast drink!


----------



## modfox (May 5, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> So I guess I'm a newbie and wasn't aware of stereotypes by species in the fandom. I was told the stereotype for foxes was that they're smaller, submissive, and extremely sexual, and wouldn't you know it I'm those things. What other stereotypes are there? I don't mean to say they're bad, they all seem to just be in good fun.


i am a fox and i am not THAT sexual


----------



## Wither (May 5, 2016)

modfox said:


> i am a fox and i am not THAT sexual


Stereotypes are a majority, not all encompassing. 
Though stereotypes being a majority at all is arguable.


----------



## Takoto (May 5, 2016)

Well... my sona is a cat, a Scottish Fold, and I've been on the internet for over 10 years, and the long-standing stereotype for cats seems to be; they're a little promiscuous, often incredibly subby, usually paired with size kink, and generally have the "cool" aura about them, though I have also seen the stereotype that despite being subby they can be very apathetic toward nsfw stuff/lewd activities. 

...I personally don't fit the "cool cat" stereotype, I'm a complete clutzy mess; but the subby stereotype fits me well. 

My girlfriends sona is a horse, luckily she doesn't fit the commonly held stereotypes for horses... ; u;//


----------



## Onyx the Aby (May 5, 2016)

Luku_Zuku said:


> Well, considering that most of the other people around my school are attempting to grab some of that booty, And I'm sitting in the back doodling on paper and stealing books to write new story ideas in. (That and I'm actually repulsed by sex and porn) I'd say it's a safe bet for now.
> 
> My friends literally call me the Random Aromantic



You steal books too? I've always swiped old composition notebooks at the end of the school year for the same reason! XD
And yeah, I can relate to the majority of students being horny at school while I isolate myself from everyone. 
However, I don't consider myself aromantic, I can just hide my feelings very well.


----------



## Simo (May 5, 2016)

Huh, I'm not sure about us skunks, other than we smell pretty, and like to lift our tails. 

I suppose it's maybe that we're a bit elusive at first, though friendly, but also not really concerned what others think, and willing to try most anything without caring how we get judged. I mean, we're skunks, and we smell like good weed, and can be pretty intoxicating and seductive...


----------



## Luku_Zuku (May 5, 2016)

Onyx the Aby said:


> You steal books too? I've always swiped old composition notebooks at the end of the school year for the same reason! XD
> And yeah, I can relate to the majority of students being horny at school while I isolate myself from everyone.
> However, I don't consider myself aromantic, I can just hide my feelings very well.


Oh yes. I currently have about 4 blank books. Best part is though, if you're in a subject you know you won't do well in *coughcoughcomputingcough* and you have one of the books they use, you can act like you're doing work but just scribbling away at pretty much whatever


----------



## Ravenmoon1 (May 6, 2016)

I wonder what the stereotype for a wolf would be. LOL


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 6, 2016)

Ravenmoon1 said:


> I wonder what the stereotype for a wolf would be. LOL


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 6, 2016)

modfox said:


> i am a fox and i am not THAT sexual


I guess I'll have to make up for your lacking.

... alright.
Who's first?


----------



## modfox (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I guess I'll have to make up for your lacking.
> 
> ... alright.
> Who's first?


gee i am a random person


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 6, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I guess I'll have to make up for your lacking.
> 
> ... alright.
> Who's first?



Damn it! You beat me to it...


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> The only ones i was really aware of were sparkle dogs (gay) and bears(also gay). i suppose rottweilers are typically Cali bros for the most part and the fox bit sounds accurate.


Yeah, I'm only aware of the Sparkledog stereotype. Nobody likes sparkledogs. I wasn't aware about the bear one though. It must be because all the bears I know are hetero and married.


----------



## BayouBaby (May 6, 2016)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> "So I guess I'm a newbie"
> 
> Yup


----------



## Chazzamatazz (May 6, 2016)

Is there a steteotype for Red Pandas?


----------



## Wither (May 6, 2016)

Chazzamatazz said:


> Is there a steteotype for Red Pandas?


I find that they're all about cute stuff and they're attention seekers.


----------



## Osrik (May 6, 2016)

Are there even any stereotypes for ravens/crows within the fandom? There are definitely cultural perceptions of crows or ravens as clever and mischievous coming from myths and legends, but within the fandom, I don't think I have seen anything...


----------



## RosetheCrux (May 6, 2016)

Any stereotypes for Crux?


----------



## cyclingswitch (May 7, 2016)

So wait, if the stereotype for foxes is true...does that mean that we have solved the mystery of what the fox says? 

Apparently it's "Let's go back to my place." And I, as a fox, am totally okay with this being our "sound"


----------



## Ragshada (May 7, 2016)

arashim said:


> dragons are crazy. seriously only met one sane dragon!


I'm not crazy.....for the most part.


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

My friend told me huskies are supposed to be very... into sex. Mainly cuz one of my guy friends suggested I make my fursona a husky, and she was like, "he just wants to have sex with you." But I've never seen that stereotype with huskies otherwise, so...


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Jun 9, 2016)

VanessaVanGogh said:


> My friend told me huskies are supposed to be very... into sex. Mainly cuz one of my guy friends suggested I make my fursona a husky, and she was like, "he just wants to have sex with you." But I've never seen that stereotype with huskies otherwise, so...


The sexual stereotype is something MANY fursona species get stuck with. 
Rabbits, foxes, huskies, wolves, bears, hyenas, and horses all get called whores.


----------



## VanessaVanGogh (Jun 9, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> The sexual stereotype is something MANY fursona species get stuck with.
> Rabbits, foxes, huskies, wolves, bears, hyenas, and horses all get called whores.



I don't understand why... I never thought of one species being more promiscuous than another.


----------



## Mighty_Mohawk_Monster (Jun 9, 2016)

in my experience, furries tend to be really gay, easily offended, and unattractive :v


----------



## lockaboss (Jun 9, 2016)

im a furry and im not gay, easily offended and im very smexy (hahaha jk)


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 9, 2016)

forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V


----------



## FoxInTheCloset (Jun 10, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Adding to the trash heap that is the den: Furry species and Stereotypes :V



Oh so this is why I identify as a fox ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------

